# Great white and mako sharks



## ezlife

As piranha owners in here, a lot of us have a bizarre attraction to aggressive fresh water fishes (piranhas, snakeheads, etc.)

One thing I have always been facinated by is the great white and mako sharks. If i was to ever become a multi billionaire and could afford me make a setup (and if they come up with technology to allow one to be in captivity) I would do it.

I say technology because when kept in captivity, they bang there heads against the walls, but they are making devices to send out a "signal" keeping them from doing it. Who knows someday it might be successful.

But what do you guys think of these awesome predators? They are so cleverly designed:

1) multiple rows of teeth which is constantly replaced and can be done so in as little as 24 hours

2) light on the belly and dark color on the top (clever camoflague) if your looking up, hes got the white belly, if you looking down, hes dark.

3) there eyes have a special lid that can be used to protect it, so they dont have to blink and have protection when feeding.

4) cartilage- strong, flexible, lightweight

The list continues, feel free to add to it. But this is so awesome!

Too bad those freshwater sharks you buy at walmart are nothing like it. I think they are more like a catfish when they get bigger, lol.


----------



## Innes

I'm a big fan of sharks - they were the first fish I ever really loved, but I would not want one of these species - I may however own a hammerhead like the ones I saw in Rotterdam Zoo and I also love blue sharks as they just look so cool, but I'm not too sure if I would want to keep one


----------



## Judazzz

I admit it would be the coolest thing on earth to own such a big shark, but I still prefer to see them roaming te seas, doing their shark stuff... Mako's are a pelagic (open-sea) species of shark, so I doubt anyone would ever be able to make a tank large enough to keep such a fish happy...
And whites are simply too large and powerful, I guess.

But keeping a smaller shark species? Maybe, once...


----------



## Death in #'s

mako sharks are one of or possibly the fastest (right now they are) fish in the sea.the tank would have to be huge and would make a speed demon go nuts.and the whites are two big and powerful.
but maybe alot of reef sharks.very active and better than other species to keep in captivites


----------



## smb

Interesting question. I like sharks, but even if I could, I don't think I would want to own a reef shark or Great white. Even tho they are cool, the Mako is the biggest mankiller and we all know about how baddass the Great White is.







I'd be scared stiff to go near my tank.

Like mentioned tho, I would like to have a reef shark or some 'cuda tho.


----------



## Innes

HawgHunter11 said:


> Interesting question. I like sharks, but even if I could, I don't think I would want to own a reef shark or Great white. Even tho they are cool, the Mako is the biggest mankiller and we all know about how baddass the Great White is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be scared stiff to go near my tank.
> 
> Like mentioned tho, I would like to have a reef shark or some 'cuda tho.


 welcome to the non-piranha forum


----------



## bgshortys

if I had the money and it was possible, I would go all out and get a whale shark. Then I would jump in the tank and hitch a ride on him.

But on a more serious note, i wouldn't. If I had the money and a large enough tank, I would get a HUGE shoal of P's or triggers if were talking saltwater. Watching them feed would be more awesome than one or 2 sharks feed


----------



## thePACK

Innes said:


> I'm a big fan of sharks - they were the first fish I ever really loved, but I would not want one of these species - I may however own a hammerhead like the ones I saw in Rotterdam Zoo and I also love blue sharks as they just look so cool, but I'm not too sure if I would want to keep one


for sure i too would also own hammerhead ...hands down







...but between those two that you have placed on top..i would go with a great white...just massive fish that can destroy anything at will.there was a video along time ago on the net of a great white fighting an orca over a carcass of a dead whale....it was bad ass...guess who won?









the orca...bit the sh*t out of the great white..


----------



## thoroughbred

i wouldnt do it just cause i feel the size of them they need to be in the ocean even a 5000 gallon is small so naw i would hatew to clean it out though with a shark cage lol


----------



## ezlife

Tell me this is not the coolest feeding:


----------



## ezlife

But in all seriousness, if you had billions of dollars, you would be talking about a tank size of millions of gallons. Or probably a setup like in the movie "deep blue sea" and use titanium nets all around to keep the shark in captivity. except in the movie it was flawed, i would have the ocean, then have layers of protection.

I know that great whites are powerful but if you had a 30 foot thick concrete wall, could it bust through it?

Instead of using mouses for feeding you would have to use a cow









Out of curiousity, does anybody know if and how long sharks have been kept in captivity? I heard they usually stay for a few weeks tops and they get sick or die but not sure of the details.


----------



## Polypterus

I'd prefer a Frilled shark Nifty little critter


----------



## pcrose

I would get one as long as he was secure and had a hella big tank so he can swim around and be like he is in the wild and have a room or something where I could watch him


----------



## thoroughbred

Polypterus said:


> I'd prefer a Frilled shark Nifty little critter


 what the hell is that poly?


----------



## smb

LOL, yea what toffe pimp said.


----------



## JesseD

ezlife said:


> Tell me this is not the coolest feeding:


----------



## Polypterus

Frilled shark: Chlamydoselachus anguineus
Very ancient species of Shark, grows to about 6 foot,
Being a deep sea fish it really would be impossable to keep,
but Hey, they are damn cool fishies,
Personally I'd prefer a coelacanth, but a frilled shark would be
a really damn cool fish to keep, Very very intrigueing species,
Ratfish(Chimera) would be cool also








Ratfish though are possable to keep :smile: if you have the correct
setup, huge tank would be nessesary, but damn what a cool fish


----------



## Innes

Polypterus said:


> Frilled shark: Chlamydoselachus anguineus
> Very ancient species of Shark, grows to about 6 foot,
> Being a deep sea fish it really would be impossable to keep,
> but Hey, they are damn cool fishies,
> Personally I'd prefer a coelacanth, but a frilled shark would be
> a really damn cool fish to keep, Very very intrigueing species,
> Ratfish(Chimera) would be cool also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratfish though are possable to keep :smile: if you have the correct
> setup, huge tank would be nessesary, but damn what a cool fish


 wow - got any more great fish you want to share with us?


----------



## scarfish

It would be really cool, but I would consider it an injustice to house such a creature. But if I did, I'd get one of those Whites from S. Africa that breach the water surface to demolish seals-those things fly! I think I woud have a Goblin shark though, they're friggin' weird.


----------



## thePACK

Polypterus said:


> Personally I'd prefer a coelacanth


 very nice choice


----------



## Polypterus

Coelacanth is the holy grail of Captive fishes,
Damn what a cool fish, Some day ,Some day :smile:
I will get a coelacanch One of these days

Innes, I'm full of Fishy wishes
this could be a Post by it's self, many though are not
as spectacular as a Great white or mako, lots of Odd ball
weird sh*t though :smile:


----------



## thePACK

Polypterus said:


> Coelacanth is the holy grail of Captive fishes,
> Damn what a cool fish, Some day ,Some day :smile:
> I will get a coelacanch One of these days


 are you a fisherman by chance? cause i think that would be the only way to obtain one...and if you are, can you catch me one too...


----------



## Innes

Polypterus said:


> Innes, I'm full of Fishy wishes
> this could be a Post by it's self, many though are not
> as spectacular as a Great white or mako, lots of Odd ball
> weird sh*t though :smile:


 well feel free to make as many posts up as you need









if they are good - which I guess they will be I will put them in the saved topics folder


----------

